# (¯`·._.·* Dog Walking Service - WEST SUSSEX *·._.·´¯)



## wsw.mia (Oct 26, 2010)

*Hi All !  *
My Mum and I have a dog walking service based in West Sussex.

We cover postcode areas - RH12,RH13,RH14,RH20
( We will try to consider you if you are near by but not in one of the postcodes listed. )

This includes :
*RH12 * - Horsham, Broadbridge Heath, Rusper, Rudgwick, Warnham .
*RH13* - Barns Green, Cowfold, Mannings Heath, Partridge Green, Slinfold, Southwater, West Grinstead .
*RH14* - Billingshurst, Ifold, Kirdford, Loxwood, Plaistow, Wisborough Green, + Petworth
*RH20* - Pulborough, Ashington, Storrington, West Chiltington, West Chiltington Common.​
You can now visit our website at :
*www.wswalkies.com*
We will try our best to help you out when ever we can.

Thanks for taking the time to stop by 
Have a great day

Mia


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

There is no mention of insurance, CRB or police checks on your site. Have you got these?
I dog walk in the Horsham area, I may bump into you one day


----------

